# diy led lighting for night questions



## burkey (May 2, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

I've searched and searched for answers on this and continue to get conflicting responses. 

Now firstly I'm pretty sure none of this is actually necessary for a jungle python, I am doing this purely for ascetics. The enclosure is in my lounge room so I'm always sorta looking at it  

The idea is to create a basic sun rise and sun set for before and after the UV tube is switched on and off. 
*My question is about the night time*. 

I've done the research on snake vision, and well here's what one places says: 

"*Sight* - Snakes* do not see colors*, but their eyes are equipped with a combination of light receptors: rods that provide low-light but fuzzy vision, and cones that produce clear images. The complexity of the eyes varies among species because of their different lifestyles. For instance, snakes that live primarily underground have smaller eyes that only process light and dark, *but snakes that live above ground and hunt by sight have crystal-clear vision and good depth perception*. Some species, specifically boas and *pythons,* have a second visual tool: Pit organs on their heads *see heat sources* in their surroundings like infrared goggles -- an effective ability for nocturnal hunters of warm-blooded animals"

So from this I infer the following 

1 - Snakes do not see in colour 
2 - Jungle pythons have crystal clear vision and good depth perception
3 - Jungle pythons can also see in infrared (heat) 

So from this correct me if I am wrong, for something that provides a very small amount of heat but produces only light should have a limited affect on the snakes vision. LED 

As I use a ceramic heat lamp for heat. And a UV t5 tube during the day he is getting his requirements. 
This means I could basically colour my tank any colour I want during the night time, as all he would see would be the light and brightness it provides? 

So I could have at night a nice deep blue mimicking the moon, fade from that into red slowing into yellow into white then switch on UV tube, then fade out back into the blue. Or maybe one night I might want a purple tank. And this should cause no ill effects? 

And mayyybe as an added bonus, do you think colour changes happening fast would affect him at all? For example perhaps I could program these lights to flash pulse and change colour to music? 

All the wiring is done, I have used RGB LED's that have been wired into an Arduino for controlling, just time for programming now. 

Any thoughts? Ideas? 

Steven


----------



## Zeusy (May 3, 2013)

i have been wondering the same thing. I imagine any light at night time would affect their night/day cycles and they might not realise that night time ever came. Thats just what i am guessing and will be watching this thread for an experienced answer.


----------



## Cypher69 (May 3, 2013)

burkey said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> So I could have at night a nice deep blue mimicking the moon, fade from that into red slowing into yellow into white then switch on UV tube, then fade out back into the blue. Or maybe one night I might want a purple tank. And this should cause no ill effects?
> ...



Don't mean to sound rude, but why go to all that trouble?
You're talking about a night time situation where you'll most likely be asleep to appreciate the colour changes & music. Plus you're snake's not actually gonna benefit in any way living under the full spectrum of colours a night.


----------



## bohdi13 (May 3, 2013)

from what i know snakes can not see red light (infared heat globes) hence the reason they are 24 hour heat sources and you can see the enclosure at night.


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 3, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> from what i know snakes can not see red light (infared heat globes) hence the reason they are 24 hour heat sources and you can see the enclosure at night.



They can see red light just as they can see white light, it's just not as harsh on the eyes as white light, it doesn't seem to bother them much, just as it doesn't bother us as much. They can't see in infrared with their eyes, but neither can we. People will say snakes can't see the infrared globes, which is partially true, they can't see the infrared light, but they can see the red light - people don't realize this and spread the belief that snakes can't see red light.


----------



## bohdi13 (May 3, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> They can see red light just as they can see white light, it's just not as harsh on the eyes as white light, it doesn't seem to bother them much, just as it doesn't bother us as much. They can't see in infrared with their eyes, but neither can we. People will say snakes can't see the infrared globes, which is partially true, they can't see the infrared light, but they can see the red light - people don't realize this and spread the belief that snakes can't see red light.



thanks for that mate


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 3, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> thanks for that mate



No worries, I'm sure someone will give a more in depth explaination.


----------



## greggles91 (May 3, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> No worries, I'm sure someone will give a more in depth explaination.




Ye your right, infrared light's wave length is 700nm - 1mm as humans we can see 380-699nm so i gather snakes would have similar visible light spectrum (although i could be completely wrong).. 

i don't know if its just me but it really annoys me that the red heat lamps are actually advertised as "infrared" as many people are then mislead and assume that snakes can't see the light. if it was truly infrared we would not be able to see the light that is emitted from the globe.


Sorry to hijack the thread! 

in regards to night lighting i have led lights for all my pythons to emulate moonlight. i do this so i can watch them at night without disturbing them by turning on the lights or using the torch on my phone. 

i have normal white LEDS and have covered them with several layers of purple cellophane to get a nice colour. I find the brightness is very important as if its to bright it some snakes won't come out at night so I use a very simple technique to determine the right amount of light. (obviously all snakes will be different and you may not have the same experience...but this is how i do it)

the more layer of cellophane the more dull the light. so through trial and error i keep adding layers until the light that shines through is not enough to see the snakes if I've just walked into my dark room but enough to see them after a few minutes when my eyes adjust to the darkness. 

you could prob go brighter, this is just how i like to do it.. hope this helps. 

p.s i would strongly suggest against flashing lights.. it will annoy you and the snakes!


----------

